# Advice sought for selling 7200 on eBay



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey all.

I'm going to put up a 7200 that I have on eBay this weekend. I've called Dish and confirmed that its a cleared unit and isn't connected to any account. Also I verified that the PPVs on the unit are cleared. 

Now I'm about to put it up on eBay and I've noticed that on some other 7200s on eBay they obscure the id numbers. Is there a reason that I should do the same? I was just going to post a pic of the system info screen, but I'm afraid that there might be confidential information revealed.

Also I'm not sure which Smart Card I've got and if its valuable. How can I tell if mine is desirable?

Thanks for your time.

Cyclone


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The only thing of real interest to them is the type of card you have, ROM-3 or ROM-10 along with the revision number. Here is a list to help you know:

288-01 ROM2
288-02 ROM3
288-03 ROM10
288-04 ROM3
288-05 ROM3
288-06 ROM3
288-07 ROM3
288-08 ROM3
288-09 ROM10
325-01 ROM3
A2012 ROM3
A2013 ROM10
AA-01 ROM3
AA-02 ROM3
AA-03 ROM10
288-11 ROM10
DN03 ROM10
DA-03 ROM10

If I remember correctly, the ROM3's are valuable. I personally wouldn't post the smart card number.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Ok thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I put both up, what harm coiuld doing so cause? It makes it easy for folks to know my sale has a clean card, thus a higher price for ME


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well lets assume they did. I dont beieve in stealing but how would it hurt me?
I paid good money for the box to begin with and finally sold it because Es software had so many bugs. It was for ME my nicest receiver and I sttill miss it. 

Why shouldnt I get top dollar selling it? Obscuring the numbers MIGHT bring me less $$$


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I wouldn't worried about exposing your serial number(s) - it will speed up process of verification by buyer(s) and nothing could be used against you or your closed account. By publishing system info screen you will show - you are honest seller and disclosing all data. 
I would worried if a seller hide it, then the receiver could be stolen.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My posts look wierd because there was another one that got deleted.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, good news everybody. Its a 288-02 ROM3. 

Bob, post made sense to me.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, I have finally put my first ever up on eBay. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

E bay can be fun and $ but I no longer accept checks. I had a idiot bounce 2 and then hee got delisted. he didbt get the merchandise but I am out near $40 in bounce fees and phone calls


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Good advice on the checks, Bob. Anytime I auction off merchandise, I insist on Paypal (where they can pay by personal check if they want to) or money order. It avoids a lot of hassle on both ends of the transaction, and speeds shipping and whatnot up.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Its possible for someone to pay PAYPAL by checK? 

EXCELLENT INFO!! I was very mad about thew double bounce. Another problem solved! THANKS!


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Its possible for someone to pay PAYPAL by checK?
> 
> EXCELLENT INFO!! I was very mad about thew double bounce. Another problem solved! THANKS!


The only way to pay via Pay Pal is a bank transfer or credit card. Just make sure that you ship to a confirmed address. You will be covered under the $500.00 sellers protection. Also use the green USPS delivery confirmation form. The 65 cents is well invested. You can track the confirmation number on line. UPS and Fedex also provide the same service.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Another good payment service is BidPay. Without getting an account people can go to bidpay.com and enter their credit card into it and BidPay sends you a money order. The fees are billed to the buyer so you get ALL of your money.


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

I am considering selling my 7200 on ebay but I am still confused about where exactly you look to find out what smartcard version I have. Is it on the card itself or can you find it on the receiver screen? Looking at Cyclone's receiver info screen and him stating he has a ROM 03, I don't see how he was able to determine it was a ROM 03. Any help please.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Five, The "288-02" is in a tiny font in the lower corner of the back of the smart card. Compare that number with the listings in Chris's post. Thats how I determined mine was a ROM 3. Otherwise I'd never have figured it out.


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks Cyclone. Mine is a ROM 3 also (A2012). I have not decided to sell it yet because if I do sell it, I will probably "upgrade" to a 721. This also means I will probably have to change out the lnbs and switches to dishpro which will cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Five Hole said:


> Thanks Cyclone. Mine is a ROM 3 also (A2012). I have not decided to sell it yet because if I do sell it, I will probably "upgrade" to a 721. This also means I will probably have to change out the lnbs and switches to dishpro which will cost a pretty penny.


You don't have to do that. The 721 runs with legacy equipment just fine.

Cyclone,

Your Dishplayer E-Bay listing is going to kick some serious booty! Be prepared to get close to $400 for that thing.


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> You don't have to do that. The 721 runs with legacy equipment just fine.
> 
> Cyclone,
> 
> Your Dishplayer E-Bay listing is going to kick some serious booty! Be prepared to get close to $400 for that thing.


Cool thanks! The problem I have right now is I don't have anymore outputs from the dishes (119/110/148) to go into the second tuner. I have 2 dual lnbs on the dish 500 and a dual lnb on 148. They are hooked up to a sw42 and a sw21 respectively. Both are hooked up to 2 televisions. I guess I could get a quad lnb and hook up 148 with 2 sw21 swithces. I think that would work.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks, I spent the extra buck for the six pictures. Of course all of the info I've learned here over the years help me put up a decent description. I've been watching the bids, and they seem to really take off on the last few hours of an auctions life. I guess everything on ebay is like that though.

The only thing I'm sweat'n is that some guy with brand new id and zero feed back keeps bidding to the top. I hope when it gets over $300 he'll drop off.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

But man, you still have 5 days left, what have then been going for lately?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I've seen a few go for $300 to $415.


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> Another good payment service is BidPay. Without getting an account people can go to bidpay.com and enter their credit card into it and BidPay sends you a money order. The fees are billed to the buyer so you get ALL of your money.


I wouldn't recommend bidpay/auctionpayments.com myself. I paid for an auction for the first time with bidpay (now auctionpayments.com) the friday after Thanksgiving. Very horrible experience. After 3 days, they still hadn't approved the money order. So I used their contact form to try to find out what the hold-up was. 2 days later, still no answer. I sent another email. No answer. I sent another 2 days later. Nothing. I kept trying to contact them every other day or so. No other way to contact them is on their web site. No phone number, etc... Finally, after 10 days, I did a search on usenet and found this isn't an isolated problem. Also found a 1-800-350-5952 number someone posted in one of the threads on how to contact them by phone. Finally after calling them and getting a "we are experiencing a really busy holiday season" excuse, the money order was approved and sent out that day.

Stay far away from bidpay.com/auctionpayments.com if you can help it!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well things are begining to pick up today. No new bids since Wednesday, but I did get two inquiries to sell it now.



> hey i was wondering how much you wanted for this item? Can you end it early, i can be the high bidder but ill send you the quoted price via paypal. This way i can send you payment via paypal and have it shiped out today 2-3 days priority usps in order to get it in time for christmas. let me know Thank you


and



> PLEASE HELP I NEED TO BUY A 7100 FOR A RESTAURANT IN BERMUDA DO YOU HAVE A SELL PRICE? ALSO HAS THE UNIT BEEN USED AT ALL IN THE PAST? IS THE CARD WITH THE UNIT THE CARD IT CAME WITH ? THANKS


I politely declined both offers and I hope the bidding picks up towards the close of the auction.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, the bidding finally ended. Winning price $375.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the reports, Cyclone. I have 2 7200s I will be selling for more than twice what I paid for them. Wish my other investments had more than doubled in three years. 

For all the 'bad-mouthing" the DPs have received, mine have performed well and I really hate to part with them. Maybe when I get the 921 it will help me get over them.


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

I Just sold My 7100 on ebay for $335.00. This will be part of my new T.V. account. Thanks for all of the info on the cards and such. 

Matt


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Cyclone said:


> Well, the bidding finally ended. Winning price $375.


Great job Cyclone and thanks for the update. I remember when I sold my DP's I hated selling them to hackers but it was the only way to get any money from them. Of course, I never knew for sure if they were hackers so I guess ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well bad news. 4 Days and no contact. The guy who won it, has negative feedbacks where he doesn't respond. I've been hit. I've also heard from another here via PM that they also got stung by this Idiot. Now I owe Ebay $14. Chump. 

I'm relisting. Argh.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Can;t you email the next lowest bidder to see if they want it, or is it less than the relisting fees?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Lee L said:


> Can;t you email the next lowest bidder to see if they want it, or is it less than the relisting fees?


I've done that. Sometimes it works.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, in a twist of events, the winning bidder responded after I sent him an email telling him that he was out and that I've relisted. He's Pay Pal'd me the $$$ so I guess I'm not ripped off after all.

I might be a bit slow getting it in the mail though.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well I shipped out the Displayer today. Here is my running numbers.


```
Winning Bid     $375.00    Yay!
Shipping       +  20.00    Best Guess
               --------
Total           $395.00    Yippee !!

eBay           -  15.14    I had to relist, and then retract.  
Pay Pal        -  11.76    I didn't want to use PPal.
UPS            -  26.60    Under estimated shipping cost.
              ---------
New Total      $ 341.50    Still not bad.
Orig owner      -100.00    He deserved his cut
My Profit       $241.50    Not too bad.
```
It was a neat experience. Now that I have Pay Pal set up and a ebay auction under my belt, I'm begining to eye everything in the basement, my Mom's basement, etc.. hehe.


----------

